# unknown bike



## ccmerz (Aug 1, 2012)

I bought this truss frame bike at a recent Canadian show.  Missing the headbadge along with other parts.


----------



## bud poe (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice find!  Chainwheel looks identical to the one on the Chicago Century WheelCo safety that just sold on here, maybe a clue?
Thanks for sharing...


----------



## bricycle (Aug 1, 2012)

Yea, Bud's right about the chainwheel and Century. Handle bars are for a motobike, not really for this style bike.


----------



## ccmerz (Aug 2, 2012)

Well, I'm not going to say the bars are right for this bike either, but they are consistent with the aging of the "bright work".  The clamps are stamped "PATENT APPLIED FOR" which I have never seen before, but then again, ANYTHING is possible 90+ years on.  The original colours are olive green with Khaki tan accents pinstriped in black. You can't get more WW1 than that which I'm not saying it is, or course! You are saying that motorbike style cross-braced bars typically did not appear on truss framed bikes? This frame type was not treated the same as the the motorbike frame?


----------



## Iverider (Aug 13, 2012)

I like your bike! Looks like it's taller than most. Is the fork bent, or is the camera angle just a little funk


----------



## bricycle (Aug 13, 2012)

I wasn't knocking your bars, just that these style bike usually have a more "Racer" style of bar, or touring style. Could you post a closer photo of the head tube area, possibly enabling someone to identify the cycle. Any serial numbers under bottom / crank area or by seat post??


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 13, 2012)

Another bike without a Head Badge!!  So sad...
Maybe it was more important for someone to have it
sitting on their shelf to admire.  Now the mystery starts...


----------



## ccmerz (Aug 13, 2012)

My intention with this bike from purchase was/is to perform a complete tear down and surface cleaning of the mechanical parts to bring it to a ridable state.  The removal of the overpaint will be the most difficult.  The bike appears to be a "taller" frame than it is. This could be a result of the camera and/or the tight frame configuration as opposed to more relaxed or slack frame geometry.....Yes, the front fork appears to have been front ended at some point, however minor, as these things happen when one hits this age! Yup, shame about the "identity theft" as in >headbadge<. The distance from each hole centre is 2 and 7/8 inches. I am going to search for any era badge at this point that fits this c to c just so that the bike doesn't feel homeless!!
 At the same time I also bought a Racycle rolling frame mostly, (no chainring/crank) that I will "steal" the clincher metal lined wood rims from to advance the cause. How is that for revenge?


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 13, 2012)

This is speculation on my part but could be Westfield Mfg made Archbar.  They made a very similar if not exact frame marketed as the Columbia Arch-Bar, I just bought one.  Westfield also sold bikes under the brand Hartford.  Hartford used this exact chainring in the mid-20s as well but I have also seen them on Overland badged bikes of the mid-20s that I believe were made by Westfield as well.  I have pics of this chainring on a 1926 Hartford roadster & a mid/late 20's Overland Deluxe Motorbike.  Hartford changed to a different chainring by 1930.  It is quite possible they also marketed their arch bar frame as either a Hartford, Overland, or a variety of different companies they supplied bikes to.  Is there a serial number under the crank tube?  If so it may help narrow down to Westfield or another brand using Mr. Columbia's site.  Not sure this helps but I own a 1930 Hartford roadster & a 1930 Columbia arch bar so I have spent a lot of time researching both companies and looking at pics of arch bar bikes.  Lots on Columbia out there, not much on Hartford's which were considered Westfield's cheaper brand.


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 13, 2012)

BTW: Westfield did use this style of handlebar on their archbar Columbia's in the later years of production.  Also Columbia & Hartford badge holes are 1 7/8" apart side to side.  I looked and yours are top to bottom.  Also your fork is not typical of a Westfield arch bar so I am probably wrong on Westfield but does give you some other thoughts, particularly on chainring.


----------



## ccmerz (Aug 14, 2012)

Serial number on the bottom of the crank housing is...  5 4 8 0 2   There could be a letter off to the left, ahead of the 5, but I can't make out what it is due to a poor strike? I used wood alcohol to slowly remove the over paint.  Seems to be working somewhat to reveal the olive green frame paint with dark tan panels edged in gold.


----------

